

Stockholm Startup Jobs June 2013 - jp1989
http://www.swedishstartupspace.com/2013/06/03/stockholm-startup-jobs/

======
jp1989
Some awesome Swedish companies are currently looking for developers. The scene
here in Stockholm especially is buzzing
([http://economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2013/05/start-ups-
swed...](http://economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2013/05/start-ups-sweden)) so
people should definitely get in contact if they're interested in a move to
Swe!

